# Burns & Laird Shipping



## raymond f mills (Jun 13, 2005)

I am looking for information for a friend whose grandfather sailed as Master with Burns & Laird during the late 1880's. He is not sure on which ships he skippered , however any help in pointing me in the direction in sourcing company archives, ships log records would be greatly appreciated.


Raymond F mills


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

I believe the Burns & Laird records are held in the Glasgow City Archives at the Mitchell Library, North Street, Glasgow.
I'm not sure if they go back as far as you need. The Captain in question must have been either a Burns or a Laird employee as the companies were not merged until the early nineteen twenties.


----------



## raymond f mills (Jun 13, 2005)

Many thanks Bruce for the informatri


----------



## raymond f mills (Jun 13, 2005)

Many thanks Bruce for the information on Burns & Laird I will visit the Mitchell Library to follow up.

Raymond


----------

